
PostgreSQL 9.0 High Performance: today's free (highly-rated) e-book - j_s
https://www.packtpub.com/packt/offers/free-learning
======
j_s
Hope this offer from PacktPub gets in front of a few more eyes; this is the
only one of their books I've paid for! (Back when it was on sale for $5 -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933716)
)

 _one of the rare good PacktPub books_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10808912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10808912)

 _bottom-up, structured approaches to benchmarking low-level system
performance_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3797082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3797082)

 _goes in depth [...] to make sure you 're making the most out of your
machine's resources_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7730059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7730059)

 _A great book on query plan stuff_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9823263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9823263)

 _This book is phenomenal._
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2597774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2597774)

 _a few of the best I 'm aware of_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5699248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5699248)

Amazon 4.7 stars with 13 reviews
[http://amzn.com/dp/B0057G9RUG](http://amzn.com/dp/B0057G9RUG)

